# Hamburg glughh treffen

## firex

bitte nur abstimmen wenn Sie am treffen teilnehmen werden.

----------

## noleti

mir fehlt das egal  :Very Happy:  aber egal...  ich hab für dem 15. gestimmt, könnte aber auch am 22.

----------

## toskala

wäre vielleicht noch interessant zu wissen "wo" sich da wer treffen will... so pauschal kann ich da keine antwort zu geben.

----------

## Brrakker

Hallo,

das "wo" wäre wieder das Schachcafe (Bahnhof Rübenkamp, richtig?).

Ich kann wenn dann eh nur am 22.

Gruss

Jan

----------

## firex

 *toskala wrote:*   

> wäre vielleicht noch interessant zu wissen "wo" sich da wer treffen will... so pauschal kann ich da keine antwort zu geben.

 

Du muss erst mal  thread lesen

 :Wink: 

----------

## firex

für 22.02 sind bis jetzt

firex

Brrakker

noleti

für 15.02

noleti

diese liste versuche ich weiter zu führen,

----------

## juliux

da ich das abi dann hinter mir habe bin ich für denn 22.2

Gruss

juliux

----------

## toskala

 *firex wrote:*   

>  *toskala wrote:*   wäre vielleicht noch interessant zu wissen "wo" sich da wer treffen will... so pauschal kann ich da keine antwort zu geben. 
> 
> Du muss erst mal  thread lesen
> 
> 

 

aaah! das kann doch keiner wissen   :Wink: 

----------

## MatzeOne

ich habe ebenfalls für den 22.2. gestimmt   :Cool: 

----------

## furanku

Ich bin dann mal ganz opportunistisch und schliesse mich der sich abzeichnenden Mehrheit für den 22. an, obwohl's mir eigentlich egal ist, kann auch am 15. ...

Frank

----------

## firex

für 22.02 sind bis jetzt

firex

Brrakker

noleti

franku

MatzeOne

juliux

für 15.02

noleti

mir ist noch nicht klar wofür sich toskala etschieden hat  :Question:   :Wink: 

aber die tendenz ist schon jetzt  klar   :Smile: 

----------

